# Lost Rod on the Provo



## bamaflyfisher (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I brilliantly left my fly rod and reel on top of my car while driving off from the middle Provo last night. I was fishing on River Road where it crosses.

If you have come across it or know someone who has, I would greatly appreciate hearing from you. I know it's a long shot, but I'm hoping for a good samaritan.

It is a Winston rod with a Ross reel.

Thank you

- Justin


----------

